# When to do a pregnancy test after HCG injection



## Lilly123

Hello all

Just need to pick your brains... how long should I wait to test if I had a HCG injection to induce ovulation.... I suppose I should wait till 14DPO? 

Thanks

xxx

Tanya


----------



## HAYS

I have no idea hun sorry, what cd would you be on 14dpo??Xx


----------



## vineyard

HCG was out of my system by 8 DPO. However, I tested the day after just so I could see a positive pregnancy test. Even if a false positive, it was comforting to know that something was working as it should.


----------



## CareBear

It depends on how strong the HCG jab was, the ones I was having I was told were out of my system by about CD4/5 but I didn't generally start testing until 12DPO so I knew my results weren't affected by the jab. Good luck!


----------



## maz

It takes approx 5 days for the HCG booster to leave your body. If you've got plenty of tests you could always watch the positive result disappear and then you'll know that the positive result you get is due to being pregnant ...

Good luck

xx


----------



## Trying4ever

vineyard said:


> HCG was out of my system by 8 DPO. However, I tested the day after just so I could see a positive pregnancy test. Even if a false positive, it was comforting to know that something was working as it should.

Lol Aww how cute I would prob do something like that!! Its makes you happy for a few moments!


----------



## sugarpuff

last cycle i think i had my last faint positive at 10dpt, by 11 days after the trigger it was negative


----------



## vineyard

Trying4ever said:


> vineyard said:
> 
> 
> HCG was out of my system by 8 DPO. However, I tested the day after just so I could see a positive pregnancy test. Even if a false positive, it was comforting to know that something was working as it should.
> 
> Lol Aww how cute I would prob do something like that!! Its makes you happy for a few moments!Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm a dork!


----------



## Lilly123

HAYS said:


> I have no idea hun sorry, what cd would you be on 14dpo??Xx


Hi

I would be CD 28 (fastforwarded by HCG injection).

I dont have tests at home so think I will rather hold out..

Thanks for all the comments girls... will TRY hold out till 14DPO - 11 days to go!! :happydance::hug:


----------



## celine

You can do it girl!!


----------

